# 2012 Rogue Issues in 1 week



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Guys. i own a 05 sentra and just picked up a 2012 nissan rogue sl. the car is nice pearl white but just noticed some issue and im not sure if im weird or in fact is something in manufacturing defect. 

first of 2 days of getting the car it was cold here in canada brampton ontario so i noticed my passenger side headlight had condensation.

then the whole tach had condensation once i had the heat going this was the weirdest. i have never seen that. 

now comes the big issue. if i look thru my side mirror on driver side. the door doesnt seem to line by with the curves on the door with the rear door. what i mean by that the lines that run on the door (contour of the body) doesnt seem to match up with the rear. so you see a misalignment of the door. and when u look at it from the outside looks like the driver door is a little raised. so i check the passenger side and it is perfectly alignment with its rear door. took it to nissan today after 1 week of owning the car. and check other 2012 white rogues and they all had the same issue . but the blk color in the showroom had no problems. if anyone out there has a white rogue regardless of the year. can you check to see if ur driver side door sits higher than the rear door. its not crazy high but just a lil to annoy you if you have paid soo much for the car. you;d expect things to align and match with rest. hope u guys understand what im talking about. 

and let me know.


----------



## ross992000 (Nov 28, 2011)

How do I install a hitch on my 2012 Rogue??
Thanks
Ross


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you got some issues with that car. Some condensation in the head light is normal as long is dries up after a reasonable amount of time, as for the tach I myself have never seen that but definitely seems a little on the strange side. As for the door alignment, it sounds like a manufacturing defect to me..... what did the dealer say when you took it back? "All the white ones have the same defect so it's normal?"


----------

